# comment faire des commentaires spotlight à la chaine



## mistertitan (16 Juin 2005)

je voudrais avoir un script qui puisse me mettre a la chaine des commentaires dans commentaires spotlight

je pense que ca doit etre possible en applescript, mais j'avoue etre trop novice pour rentrer dans ce jeu la

Si quelqu'un a deja quelque chose de similaire ou si quelqu'un sait coment faire, j esuis sur que ca n'interessera pas que moi...


----------



## mistertitan (16 Juin 2005)

on open fileList
	main(fileList)
end open

on run
	tell application "Finder"
		my main(selection)
	end tell
end run

on main(fileList)
	global addedComments
	set addedComments to text returned of (display dialog "Enter new comments information:" buttons {"Cancel", "OK"} default button "OK" default answer "" with icon 1)
	setName(fileList)
	display dialog "Your entered information has now been inserted into the 
comments of the selected files." with icon 1
end main

on setName(fileList)
	global addedComments
	tell application "Finder"
		repeat with thisItem in fileList
			if kind of thisItem is not "Folder" then
				set currentComments to comment of thisItem
				if currentComments = "" then
					set comment of thisItem to addedComments
				else
					set comment of thisItem to currentComments & ", " & addedComments
				end if
			else
				my setName(thisItem)
			end if
		end repeat
	end tell
end setName




MERCI ENCORE


----------



## mistertitan (16 Juin 2005)

SI quelqu'un sait quand meme le modifier pour que le script propose d'ajouter le commentaire ou de le remplacer, ce serait le top du top


----------



## mistertitan (17 Juin 2005)

je me fais mon tread tout seul mais c'est pas grave

j'ai modifié moi meme le prog, ca donne ca

on open fileList
	main(fileList)
end open

on run
	tell application "Finder"
		my main(selection)
	end tell
end run

on main(fileList)
	global addedComments
	set addedComments to text returned of (display dialog "Entrer les commentaires:" buttons {"Annuler", "Valider"} default button "Valider" default answer "" with icon 1)
	setName(fileList)
end main

on setName(fileList)
	global addedComments
	tell application "Finder"
		display dialog "Souhaitez vous remplacer ou ajouter des commentaires?" buttons {"Ajouter", "Remplacer", "Annuler"} default button 3
		if the button returned of the result is "Remplacer" then
			repeat with thisItem in fileList
				if kind of thisItem is not "Folder" then
					set currentComments to comment of thisItem
					set comment of thisItem to addedComments
				else
					my setName(thisItem)
				end if
			end repeat
		else
			repeat with thisItem in fileList
				if kind of thisItem is not "Folder" then
					set currentComments to comment of thisItem
					if currentComments = "" then
						set comment of thisItem to addedComments
					else
						set comment of thisItem to currentComments & ", " & addedComments
					end if
				else
					my setName(thisItem)
				end if
			end repeat
		end if
	end tell
end setName

et ca marche mais si il y a des amméliorations a faires... je vous invite a me les communiquer.

ce que je souhaiterais faire, c'est qu'il applique le script a une serie de fichiers que j'aurais préalablement sélectionnés juste avant le lancement du script via une toche de fonction, et non en droplet


----------



## brome (17 Juin 2005)

Un processus Automator te conviendrait ?

Je crois qu'il y en a un tout fait qui se trouve sur le site d'Apple. Mais sinon, voici celui que je me suis fait pour cet usage.

Tu décompresses l'archive, tu ouvres le processus avec Automator, puis tu le sauvegardes comme module pour le Finder. Du coup, il te suffira d'un clic droit sur un ensemble de fichiers pour leur affecter à tous des commentaires Spotlight.


----------



## FredoMkb (17 Juin 2005)

Bonjour 


			
				mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> je me fais mon tread tout seul mais c'est pas grave


Hé hé   ça m'a bie fait rire 

Bon, voici une petite proposition (testée sous OsX 10.3.8) :



> -- Pour mémoriser le dernier commentaire utilisé
> property NewComment : ""
> 
> -- Lorsqu'on dépose des éléments sur l'icône du script
> ...



Voilô


----------



## mistertitan (17 Juin 2005)

super, ton processus automator est genial

c'est exactement ce qu'il me fallait

pour le script de fredomkb, il a l'air d'avoir besoin d'etre lancé comme un droplet et c'est justement ce qui m'embettais, je voulais pas avoir besoin de toujour avoir son icone sous la main.
donc, j'ai pas encore essayé, je le feras sans doute qd meme: pas de jaloux.


----------



## FredoMkb (17 Juin 2005)

Salut 


			
				mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> pour le script de fredomkb, il a l'air d'avoir besoin d'etre lancé comme un droplet et c'est justement ce qui m'embettais, je voulais pas avoir besoin de toujour avoir son icone sous la main.


En effet, c'est un droplet, mais aussi un applet, c'est-à-dire que, si tu regardes bien, j'ai prévu un gestionnaire "on run" qu'on déclanche par double-clic sur le script (je me suis d'ailleurs inspiré de ta dernière proposition)...



			
				mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> donc, j'ai pas encore essayé, je le feras sans doute qd meme: pas de jaloux.


Mais non, la jalousie je la reserve pour des choses, des êtres plutôt, plus importantes 

Sinon, si le module Atomator te convient parfaitement, c'est l'essentiel, car, après tout, le plus important c'est de pouvoir réaliser ce que l'on souhaite, peu importe, finalement, avec quoi on le fait... non ?


----------



## Guillaume S (15 Juin 2006)

Merci pour ce thread "à moi tout seul" 

Moi ce que j'aimerai fixer comme propriétés, ce sont les propriétés d'un document de Tex-Edit. Je parle des propriétés que l'on renseigne grâce au menu _Fichier > Afficher les propriétés_ ou  _Pomme Option P_





​ 
J'aimerai beaucoup pour Tex-Edit mais aussi avec les images et IPTC par exemple 

Une suggestion?


----------

